# Directv Tivo gxcebot Series 1 how much?



## michaelrj9 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 2 gxcebot Series 1 Directv Tivo's.

1 unmodded 35 Hours
1 has a 500GB Hard drive so it has almost 500 hours recording time.

Can these still be activated by DirecTv by a new owner?

They are clean (mine) account was paid when closed etc

Worth anything?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I find that ebay is a fairly good source of info on the value of most items. I did look for awhile for a similar box to see what was the current bid or sold price. I didn't find any items such as yours, but I didn't spend a lot of time looking. U might look over on ebay for a similar item. Don't pay any attention to items with no bids on them, other than to 'watch' those items to see if they ever sell. Do a saved search also to get an email if a similar item is listed.


----------

